# 5 year old Hav in Oregon Shelter



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I found this cute little guy on Petfinder this morning. 
They say that he needs a mellow home (definately NOT a fit for our family..lol) so I thought I'd pass him along 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14475466


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He sounds like a real sweetie! Too bad Oregon is so far away - I might finally have a lap dog......lol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

His picture is already gone.....
Gina


----------

